# Punch bait punch tip



## dorsalfin (Feb 27, 2013)

Who among us does not have aluminum poles from various tents, and such not doing anything right now? Cut about a 12" piece, flatten one inch of one end, file a v-notch to catch one of the hooks on a treble and it works great for punch bait. Easy to clean up, just vigorously swish in the water and store it. I carry a couple just in case. Works great.


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

Good idea, I use a seasoned dowl rod.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great ideal! I use gutter nails.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice! I use paint stir sticks.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Brilliant! I have been using an old pair of needle nosed pliers.


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

what is Punch Bait?


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

CrazyBass said:


> what is Punch Bait?


For catfish, stink bait that you "punch" your hook in and pull it out.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I just use my finger.
Works OK. And it did stop me from biting my nails.


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

How do you make Punch Bait?


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

I end up with tons of broken folding canvas lawn chairs from the ball field. I just cut off a piece of the metal tubing that the frame is made of and flatten the end with a hammer. When it gets nasty, into the trash it goes. New one is ready and waiting. Anyone need some old broken chairs ?


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

Okay I went to YouTube and found out what Punch bait is. I will be out This weekend trying it out.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

3/4 inch conduit mashed flat on the end and slightly bent at the working end works for me.


----------



## crazytexansfan (Jul 12, 2013)

has anyone used little stinker or danny catfish king punch is it good


----------



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

I like your idea. That long handle will definitely help keep your hands clean. We all know that stuff does not wash off very easily, at least the smell anyway. I use a regular eating spoon with a makeshift handle extension and it works well. It's easy to get a nice round ball of bait and good hook coverage.


----------



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

I mix CJ's monster with Hog Wild Original in a larger container and it works well. CJ's has more fiber so it stays on the hook well but I like the consistency of hog wild better. The two together are perfect. This time of year with cooler mornings I add a little vegetable oil to loosen the bait up, plus the oil helps repel water and the bait stays on better. In warmer weather just poor off any excess oil then stir the bait up really good


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Here Ya Go!


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

This is what I use. The bottom one is one I made using 1/4" stainless steel tubing, and the top one I bought at Wally World garden center for $1.97 in the garden dept.


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

Bukmstr said:


> Here Ya Go!


I am curious what kind of set up he is using know.....


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Bukmstr. Great job on videos.
Going to try my luck with it at Somerville.


----------



## isaac.mendiola (Aug 16, 2013)

Sunbeam said:


> I just use my finger.
> Works OK. And it did stop me from biting my nails.


Me too. But there are those times where I do forget lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

Crossbow bolt or cut down aluminum arrow shaft. A couple fit in the console rod holder even with a rod in it.


----------

